# HTML 5 Live Video Streaming



## Avanto (8. November 2012)

Hallo Community und zwar brauche ich Hilfe bei Live Übertragung also Live streaming vom Desktop momentan filmen mehrere Streamer ihren Desktop ab und senden das Signal an einem Server auf dem der Flash Media Server Läuft der das Signal weiter leitet, da das aber langsam an das Kapazitäts Maximum kommt habe ich überlegt auf HTML 5 umzusteigen.

Ist es Sinnvoll ?
Schont es Ressourcen und ist schneller ?
Was brauche ich, also Software gibt es auch so was wie einen Media server wie bei Flash ?


----------

